# laat dat nu net ...



## matakoweg

Ik kwam laatst de volgende zin tegen, ik geef ook de eraan voorafgaande zin:

Hoe warmer het weer, hoe schaarser gekleed mensen erbijlopen. Maar laat dát nu net een probleem zijn op de werkvloer

Mijn vraag is welke functie "laten" hier nu heeft. 
In de ANS zie ik causatief, permissief, toegevend, adhortief "laten" maar ik heb de indruk dat geen van die etiketten op dit gebruik van "laten" te plakken is. 

Komt dit gebruik ook voor in Vlaanderen? Hoe vertalen we dit naar het Engels of Duits?


----------



## YellowOnline

1) In de eerste plaats is het voorbeeld hier een slechte constructie. 
2) "Laten zijn" drukt in dit geval verrassing uit
3) Dit gebruik geldt voor het hele taalgebied, niet enkel voor Nederland.
4) Misschien eenvoudig te vertalen met "let...be" in het Engels en "lass...sein" in het Duits, maar zoals gezegd vind ik dat er een logische fout het voorbeeld zit.


----------



## matakoweg

YellowOnline said:


> 1) In de eerste plaats is het voorbeeld hier een slechte constructie.
> 2) "Laten zijn" drukt in dit geval verrassing uit
> 3) Dit gebruik geldt voor het hele taalgebied, niet enkel voor Nederland.
> 4) Misschien eenvoudig te vertalen met "let...be" in het Engels en "lass...sein" in het Duits, maar zoals gezegd vind ik dat er een logische fout het voorbeeld zit.



Zou je me kunnen uitleggen welke logische fout er in dit voorbeeld zit?
Ik las het op een of andere website over etiquette.


----------



## Syzygy

Als het verrassing uitdrukt (punt [2] hier?), begrijp ik het goed dat de zin in je voorbeeld '_Maar op de werkvloer is dat juist een probleem._' betekent?
Zo ja, ken ik die functie noch bij Engels 'let', noch bij Duits 'lassen'.


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Ik kwam laatst de volgende zin tegen, ik geef ook de eraan voorafgaande zin:
> 
> Hoe warmer het weer, hoe schaarser gekleed mensen erbijlopen. Maar laat dát nu net een probleem zijn op de werkvloer
> 
> Mijn vraag is welke functie "laten" hier nu heeft.
> In de ANS zie ik causatief, permissief, toegevend, adhortief "laten" maar ik heb de indruk dat geen van die etiketten op dit gebruik van "laten" te plakken is.
> 
> Komt dit gebruik ook voor in Vlaanderen? Hoe vertalen we dit naar het Engels of Duits?



ANS rept wel degelijk van dit gebruik van _laten_, maar stopt het in een restgroep. Op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/10/03/body.html is te lezen:

"De zin drukt verrassing uit. Meestal wordt _nou (toch)_ gebruikt:
(9)          Laat ik die condensator nou verkeerd hebben aangesloten!
(10)        Laat mij daar midden uit de oneindigheid een stem vernemen...   <formeel>
(11)        Laten jullie nou de eerste prijs gewonnen hebben!
(12)        Laat die parkeerwachter nou toch niks gezien hebben!"

Van den Toorn (zie http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/toor004nede01_01/toor004nede01_01_0008.php) rept van een exclamatief hulpwerkwoord en geeft als voorbeeld:
"Laat-ie daar nou de hoofdprijs winnen! (_laten_ intensiveert het frappante van de mededeling)"

Op http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/_spe011198501_01/_spe011198501_01_0027.php is nog een uitgesponnen analyse te vinden van hoe dit gebruik van _laten_ in uitroepen tot stand is gekomen. De auteur poneert dat deze betekenis is ontstaan uit het permissieve gebruik van _laten_. De verraste uitroepen zijn dus inderdaad geen voorbeelden van het adhortatieve gebruik  van _laten. _Wel is het zo dat dit adhortatieve gebruik via het causatieve gebruik van _laten _toch ook weer terug te voeren is op het permissieve gebruik van dit hulpwerkwoord.  Gezien de etymologie van het woord (zie: http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/laten), is het niet al te verwonderlijk dat de grondbetekenis van _laten_ permissief van karakter blijkt te zijn. Bijzonderder zijn wellicht de vele betekenisontwikkelingen  van causatieve, adhortatieve, optatieve, concessieve en exclamatieve aard die eruit ontsproten zijn.

De ons omringende talen kennen dit specifieke gebruik van het hulpwerkwoord _laten_ in (verraste) uitroepen niet. Je moet je er dus met volslagen andere constructies uit zien te draaien:
Laat dat nu net/nou net/nu toch/nou toch ... zijn! → (Aber) gerade jetzt muss das ... sein! Of: (Aber) gerade jetzt ist das ... !
Laat dat nu net/nou net/nu toch/nou toch ... zijn! → And wouldn't you know, that's just ... !
Laat dat nu net/nou net/nu toch/nou toch ... zijn! → (Mais) voilà qui est  (précisément) ... !

[En voor wie vindt dat de voorbeeldzin van matakoweg geen verraste uitroep is: het zijn maar kleine stapjes als je gaat van een verraste uitroep naar een verraste constatering naar een verraste constatering met retorisch effect.]


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Zou je me kunnen uitleggen welke logische fout er in dit voorbeeld zit?
> Ik las het op een of andere website over etiquette.



Er zit geen logische fout in. Het is volstrekt normaal Nederlands.


----------



## marrish

Syzygy said:


> Als het verrassing uitdrukt (punt [2] hier?), begrijp ik het goed dat de zin in je voorbeeld '_Maar op de werkvloer is dat juist een probleem._' betekent?
> Zo ja, ken ik die functie noch bij Engels 'let', noch bij Duits 'lassen'.


Ik sluit me aan bij deze vraag. Edit: nu ik het laatste van post 5 lees wordt het wel een beetje duidelijk.


----------

